# bait pile updates, lets post them up!



## pikenetter

got the pile started today. will post updates when it gets hit. camera will go once it gets hit and then i post pics.

i am on 80 acre private parcel near Walkerville, buddy says they see bear almost daily in the area. showed me seveal nice photos of bear from the property one that was near 300#.

only thing is the property is being logged right now but should be done shortly. have to see what effect that causes. maybe they will be night hitters until the logging is done. if it stays an issue he mentioned the neighbors place down the road. he said the bear destroyed half his corn crop last year.

what do you guys have to report?


----------



## TVCJohn

Can you start one on the neighbors right now?


----------



## pikenetter

TVCJohn said:


> Can you start one on the neighbors right now?


 im sure i could but i thought i would give this one a couple of days...


----------



## ngurb

super excited my baits are getting killed. now i have to keep them there. all 3 baits have multiple bear.
the baits are in the baldwin unit.


----------



## TVCJohn

Have the logging ops started yet? If they're hanging around in the day time thru that I will be impressed.


----------



## ma1979

I'm JEALOUS!!!! I have a 2nd season Gwinn tag and I can't make it up till a week before my hunt starts to setup a bait. I'm crazy busy with work right now. Hopefully it'll work out for me :-(


----------



## ngurb

i will add i wouldn't consider baiting in an area that had any activity what so ever. i mean nothing. find a spot that looks like the most miserable spot imaginable to get into. that's where you'll get daytime hits.


----------



## ma1979

The spot I'll be hunting is a 1.25 mile canoe trip back into a area that is surrounded by streams and swamps so no hounds or people should be walking around this area. I know it'll be a hard hunt to do everyday but I think it will be worth the work.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Good luck guys.


----------



## reelbusy2

How big u guys think this one is?


----------



## ngurb

reelbusy2 said:


> View attachment 187950
> How big u guys think this one is?


that appears to be a very nice bear. 300+ as a guess without anything real distinctive to compare size in the pic.


----------



## ngurb

ma1979 said:


> The spot I'll be hunting is a 1.25 mile canoe trip back into a area that is surrounded by streams and swamps so no hounds or people should be walking around this area. I know it'll be a hard hunt to do everyday but I think it will be worth the work.


great way to ensure being the only one in an area! which tag did you draw?


----------



## ma1979

ngurb said:


> great way to ensure being the only one in an area! which tag did you draw?


2nd season Gwinn unit.


----------



## Jaspo

Heading up this next weekend to scout an area for 3rd season Gwinn, will update. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ma1979

Its getting close now!!!! I'm getting super stoked to get back up there again.


----------



## sourdough44

What's the latest with that wolf season?


----------



## sourdough44

reelbusy2 said:


> View attachment 187950
> How big u guys think this one is?


 Looks like a shooter. Weigh him after he is down.


----------



## pikenetter

got the first hit today, camera put on it now, so we will see when and what. the logging is still goin on, so im sure its nocturnal for now. added another bait down the road tonight, did find some scat in that area. the other bait i put out sunday didnt get hit, but we also had monoon rains right after i put it out. freshened it up and hung a camera on it. thursday is the next trip to check. nice night in the woods with the cool temps, hopefully that increases the activity.


----------



## pikenetter

buddy texted me bait was tore up and a monster track in the mud. headed up tomorrow to check the other baits i have out. he got the camera put on it today, can't wait to get a picture of it...getting more stoked by the day now!! now i know why you have to wait 14 years to hunt the baldwin unit, lol


----------



## pikenetter

first pic of the pile, pic was taken 20mins after hanging the camera, lol had another smaller bear as well.
apparntly the loggers are not scaring them off, all pic were in the daylight!!


----------



## TVCJohn

Kinda looks like a younger bear. Cool stuff though.


----------



## ngurb

Have a few little ones too. At least they spread the scent and create a little competition.


----------



## mstgman

Looking good, however Jealous as our sites are 11 hour drive from home.
Baits set last weekend with a trip planned for labor day weekend to reset and put out cameras, then a LONG week wait before heading up for our hunt! Can't WAIT!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

mstgman said:


> Looking good, however Jealous as our sites are 11 hour drive from home.
> Baits set last weekend with a trip planned for labor day weekend to reset and put out cameras, then a LONG week wait before heading up for our hunt! Can't WAIT!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Was out yesterday, Noticed 9 fresh 4-wheeler trails going into what was likely bait sites in a 4 mile stretch in the Ottawa National Forest. Most of the 9 trails are illegal. They are not open to atv travel.


----------



## mstgman

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Was out yesterday, Noticed 9 fresh 4-wheeler trails going into what was likely bait sites in a 4 mile stretch in the Ottawa National Forest. Most of the 9 trails are illegal. They are not open to atv travel.


Rooster, sent u a p.m.


----------



## pikenetter

NO BEAR ON THE BAIT , BUT I SEEM TO HAVE A NEW FRIEND


----------



## pikenetter

NO BEAR ON THE BAIT , BUT I SEEM TO HAVE A NEW FRIEND
View attachment 188438


----------



## pikenetter

NO BEAR ON THE BAIT , BUT I SEEM TO HAVE A NEW FRIEND
View attachment 188438


----------



## Callinalldeer

Cool you good you found a great deer tpstop. Pick another for the Bears,lol


----------



## ngurb

baldwin living up to the hype. 5 bears on one bait, 2 bears on the second, third only gets hit every few days... 
jumped bait runs up to 20 gal 3 times per week on the most active bait. 10 gal lasted about 3 hours for one bear. 15 gal lasts day and a half. hoping 20 gal keeps them happy. less than two weeks!!!


----------



## ngurb

this little fella is there about all day long. been sitting on the bait last 2 times i baited.


----------



## ngurb

quads sure cant get near my baits. good old fashion hard work.


----------



## ngurb

View attachment 188560
View attachment 188560

quads sure cant get near my baits. good old fashion hard work.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Scott,

Nice talking to you today. Did not receive your message. Don't like the new version of MS as much as the old. I have high speed DSL, but find the new MS is noticeably slower....and I did not receive notice of your pm.


----------



## Jaspo




----------



## ngurb

wish fur was worth something. these guys are starting to bug me. bear opens it up, these guys swoop in.


----------



## Callinalldeer

You should do fine with the bait. I never have a problem with raccoons or Yotes .


----------



## ngurb

13 year wait, 5 days to go. already affecting my work and sleep!


----------



## otterk

ngurb said:


> 13 year wait, 5 days to go. already affecting my work and sleep!


If your baits go nocturnal do you have a backup plan?


----------



## ngurb

otterk said:


> If your baits go nocturnal do you have a backup plan?


i am doing really well, people, dogs, or acorns havent got me yet. 
pikenetter, you're op. you got action?? looks like otterk has a recent hot spot.


----------



## pikenetter

ngurb said:


> i am doing really well, people, dogs, or acorns havent got me yet.
> pikenetter, you're op. you got action?? looks like otterk has a recent hot spot.
> View attachment 189072


 just got back from vacation today, but my buddy has been filling the bait pile up, porbally pull the cards tomorrow or tuesday. my dad sent a picture from his bird feeder cam in baldwin of one close to 300lbs. going to run up there this week and place a bait with cam and see if it will come in daylight as the are has lots of cabins. i have til the 20th so a little longer wiat for me. saw lots of guys baiting in the UP, even saw some tracks on the road on the family bike ride, that got me stoked!!


----------



## ma1979

Just got home from vacation myself this afternoon. Went to our camper in Glennie on Wednesday and on Thursday we took a ride to the bridge just so the family could say they went to the U.P. this summer. That got me super stoked for this next weekend when I head for Munising area for my hunt!!!!!!!!


----------



## ngurb

nice cold snap forecasted. high of 65 friday. that should get them moving.


----------



## pikenetter

ngurb said:


> nice cold snap forecasted. high of 65 friday. that should get them moving.


 this hot weather is for floridians bring me some of that nothern michigan fall air...the woods will be alot quiter now with school starting tuesday also..


----------



## pikenetter

ngurb said:


> View attachment 188727
> 
> wish fur was worth something. these guys are starting to bug me. bear opens it up, these guys swoop in.


 funny , i had to reset my camera settings i had two hundred pics of *****...lol


----------



## ngurb

really hot again last two days. just dinks on my baits. hoping the big one rolls in when it cools down


----------



## mstgman

Set our baits 2 weeks ago not far from Porkies. Made the 11 hour one way trip this weekend to reset. All sites wiped out. Reset, put up cameras, and now to wait til Thursday evening for our trip up for our hunt. Getting pumped.


----------



## 300wby

Took almost 2 weeks to start but bait got hit on 8/31. Over 200 bear pics in a week. I believe there are 5 different bears on it. Nothing big but something. Even good pics in the daytime. Way more fun then just ***** like the first 2 weeks. In red oak.


----------



## swampbuck

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Was out yesterday, Noticed 9 fresh 4-wheeler trails going into what was likely bait sites in a 4 mile stretch in the Ottawa National Forest. Most of the 9 trails are illegal. They are not open to atv travel.


Hopefully a CO comes across that.


----------



## 2508speed

swampbuck said:


> Hopefully a CO comes across that.


He aint that concerned, or he would have notified the DNR.


----------



## TVCJohn

300wby said:


> Took almost 2 weeks to start but bait got hit on 8/31. Over 200 bear pics in a week. I believe there are 5 different bears on it. Nothing big but something. Even good pics in the daytime. Way more fun then just ***** like the first 2 weeks. In red oak.


Can you set your cam to vid mode?


----------



## 300wby

Yes I can set it to video. Had to clear the SD card off for the memory. Will try that next time I bait. Wish I had it on video in the beginning. One of the smaller bears was rolling and sleeping in and around the bait.


----------



## pikenetter

this guy cam in at 1:13pm Saturday while the loggers were cutting and running the skidster!! i guess that myth is shot. first pic of him, hopefully he sets up shop and gets a steady pattern going. the other two pics are of the regulars since day one. they really love that peanut butter granola!!


----------



## ngurb

My bait from Monday was cleaned up. Just dropped a kill bait. Cam shows a giant coming in right at dusk. Hopefully the cool temps is just enough to make the big one come in good daylight tomorrow. Nice drizzle coming down right now.


----------



## TVCJohn

Do you have a pic (or vid) of this giant you can post up?


----------



## ngurb

Camera I set to video filled up on birds, *****, and a dink.


----------



## TVCJohn

The one at the bottom is nice. Don't know if I'd put it in the giant category but it is definitely a very nice one. Wide head, short muzzle, looks like some belly sag, broad shoulders.....yup....it looks nice. I could be off a tad but just on that one bottom pic I'd guesstimate in the 330-350 range. Hopefully you can get some more pics of him and in the daytime. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## ngurb

The next pic I'm interested in has me sitting behind him with a smile.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Hope you get a shot at him. A shooter.


----------



## ngurb

First night was great


----------



## Musket

Good for you, always nice to have action on the pile. Best of luck. Hope to see a pic of you with the big one.


----------



## TVCJohn

Nice twofer pic from the stand.


----------



## 300wby

Put more bait on Friday. Bait was hit but no pictures as the batteries were dead. I didn't notice that last time I switched the cards out. Didn't have batteries with me so no more pics until I bait again on Tuesday and can put camera back out. One week to go.


----------



## pikenetter

my buddy whos property i am hunting on pulle the card and texted me the big one wa in tuesday 9pm and wed. at 5am then it knocked the camera over so dont after that. he will be pulling card every day now so we can a pattern for Sunday!!


----------



## pikenetter

again he came in at 9pm and 6am, this one is going to be hard one to get in the light.......


----------



## 300wby

Went to bait today. The good news, bait was hit and good sign all around. The bad news, people set up camp about 200 yards from bait for small game. The joy of public land. Seemed like nice people and they had already found bait. They said they would hunt they other direction. I hope they dont have any problems with the bears around. Have to see on Friday if anything is still around. May have to move bait deeper in.


----------



## pikenetter

checked cam again today, 96 pictures since yesterday. medium size bear was in 7 last night an hour after setting the cam. the big boar came in 9pm again and stayed most of night. a big sow well over 300 came in with two big cubs this morning at 7am and stayed for a couple hours. that makes 6 different bears in the two days.....Sunday cant come fast enough!!


----------



## pikenetter




----------



## TVCJohn

Cool pic of that one standing up. I don't think it is all that big though.


----------



## pikenetter

TVCJohn said:


> Cool pic of that one standing up. I don't think it is all that big though.


the cut off stump in the picture is over 4 feet high


----------



## TVCJohn

pikenetter said:


> the cut off stump in the picture is about 4" high


I don't know...I was looking at the leaves around it's feet. I wouldn't mind seeing his ears a little better. Just on what I'm seeing I'm guessing maybe 150-170ish. The one thing that is throwing me off is it looks to have a wide head from behind but I can't see the ears that well to judge head size. I would like to see his muzzle and face too.


----------



## cabina

Up bears


----------



## cabina

? Sorry


----------



## pikenetter

TVCJohn said:


> I don't know...I was looking at the leaves around it's feet. I wouldn't mind seeing his ears a little better. Just on what I'm seeing I'm guessing maybe 150-170ish. The one thing that is throwing me off is it looks to have a wide head from behind but I can't see the ears that well to judge head size. I would like to see his muzzle and face too.


 bears are hard to judge, i probably 300 pics since i started the pile so i have seen multipe shots of the bears from different angles. the thing i notice most about the bears here in west michingan is that their legs seem to be longer than the UP bears i have hunted. maybe its just me but i dont know. here is a leg shot.


----------



## ngurb

one of my regulars, maybe 175. waiting 2 more nights for a big one, then i'm filling my tag.


----------



## TVCJohn

pikenetter said:


> bears are hard to judge, i probably 300 pics since i started the pile so i have seen multipe shots of the bears from different angles. the thing i notice most about the bears here in west michingan is that their legs seem to be longer than the UP bears i have hunted. maybe its just me but i dont know. here is a leg shot.
> View attachment 190339


I can do ok on judging bears in the flesh and most vids. Single pics ya have to be a little careful because you may have a funny angle. If you have a long-legged bear, to me that would suggest it was young. Ngurb's 10:15pm pic above has a decent bear with it's back to the cam. It is a wider body and some good space between the ears.


----------



## ngurb

I can't lie, I drew on the one with the decent head. It was the pics of the big one that saved his life. Might eat tag soup, but no regrets.


----------



## ngurb

1st night is south Baldwin zone after 8 productive nights in the north zone.
Good luck 
Hoping to get rid of a pesky trouble bear tonight. Many feeders have been lost to him, including the really big steel one he opened like a pop can.


----------



## pikenetter

hit one tonight, letting it lie and searching in the am at first light.


----------



## TVCJohn

pikenetter said:


> hit one tonight, letting it lie and searching in the am at first light.


Good luck...post up the pics when you get it.


----------



## pikenetter

No luck found arrow at 100 yards, good blood for ten yards and then nothing. Hit was high i saw that, my guess it went through loins and didnt hit any vitles. Back at it tuesday night.


----------

